# My trip to the LA Zoo



## Ramesses (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi:


I keep taking photographs, but I do not have the slightest idea what to do with them. One thing is for sure, I will not be printing any. I just put in deposit, perhaps never to be seen again, over 5,000 slides from my travels and the days of the A1. 

The only thing I&#8217;m doing, when I get the time, is to upload them to flickr.com. I have yet to upload my photos from the Huntington Library, LA Zoo-I (with a 18-70mm,) San Diego Zoo , San Juan Capistrano, Santa Barbara, and Wayfarers Chapel (Crystal Church in Rancho Palos Verdes, California.) However, I did upload my LA Zoo-II with my new 70-300 VR lens:

www.flickr.com/ramesses/sets (click on LA Zoo Tele set.)


The first photo of the entrance to the International Market Place, in the Zoo, was my first photo with the 70-300 &#8211; nothing to write home about, but it was the first. I am in the process of learning how to use such a powerful telephoto. In film, my tele was 135mm! I took many photos out of focus. I never had that problem before. One problem was the wire fences with the lens and camera&#8217;s autofocus. In addition, I have a magnifying eye-piece that allows me to shoot photos without the aid of glasses. However, with a tele, it makes it very hard to focus manually. Another problem is that my eyesight is not what it used to be and without the focusing rangefinders of film cameras, well &#8211; it is not that easy for me. The main reason, however, is that I need to learn how to use the lens. 


Best regards,


Ramesses


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 8, 2007)

Hard to say which is best out of 39 photos (I watched the slideshow), but I remember I like the one of the blue bird on the sign very much (the close-up, not where the sign can be read), also the hippo under water, which, distorted by the water as it is, looks HUGE, and the funny scene of the chamoix putting its tongue out towards all the others is --- well: funny! 

And the masculinity of the sleeping Red Giant Kangaroo is --- clearly visible! 

The chimpanzee looks depressed .

The day was brilliant and you had a lot bright light, so many of the photos that did make it into your slideshow are tack sharp. Nice!


----------



## cherrymoose (Aug 10, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> And the masculinity of the sleeping Red Giant Kangaroo is --- clearly visible!






I agree with Corinna-- that one of the blue bird on the sign is fabulous! I used to live literally right next to the LA zoo when I was a lot younger-- so it's definitely nice to see what I haven't seen for 7 years! Lovely series-- I hope you post photos from all those other places you were talking about.


----------

